# Connecteur interrupteur iBook arraché au démontage & restauration de pistes sur CM



## abou58 (22 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir à toute la communauté des utilisateurs d'iBook  

J'en appel aujourd'hui à l'expérience de certains d'entre vous en la matière, qui se seraient déja adonné à la "bidouille".

Je vous explique mon cas...

En démontant mon iBook G3 Dual (dernier modèle de 2003, 900MHz, 32VRAM et écran de 14") pour changer le disque dur d'origine qui commençait à s'essoufler, j'ai malencontreusement arraché le connecteur femelle sur la carte mère, ou vient s'enficher le cable de l'interrupteur de la façade.

Je sais que cela est déja arrivé à certaines personnes, et qu'ils ont pu réparer cela.

Hors dans mon cas je n'ai vraiment pas eu de chance, les pistes de la carte mère sont restées collées au connecteur.








J'ai tenté de faire un dessin de la zone "sinistrée".

Les 2 points de soudure prêt des détrompeurs n'était là que pour maintenir le connecteur en place (très efficace à en juger mes tracas :hein: ).

Quoi qu'il en soit j'ai à la maison le matériel adéquat à ce type de soudure de précision. Pour ce qui est de reconstruire les pistes; pour avoir une base conductrice, j'ai un feutre conducteur de précision qui convient à ce genre de réparation.

Bien entendu, avant de commencer, je voulais en appeler à votre expérience pour savoir ce que je devais faire...

Bien que les détrompeurs m'indiquent clairement comment repositionner le connecteur, je n'ai plus de repères pour recréer les pistes....

A mon avis, pour la pate gauche du connecteur, je ne peux pas me tromper car 2 pistes vont tout droit vers l'endroit qui a été arraché.

Pour l'autre pate, je suis moins sûr de moi. Je crois distinguer une petite pastille au dessus de l'endroit ou ça a été arraché, mais je ne sais pas si c'est bien à celle ci que je dois relier la nouvelle piste restaurée.

Je pensais relier ensemble les zones que j'ai pointé avec des fléches rouges. Suis-je sur la bonne voie ?

Je ne voudrais surtout pas aggraver mon cas en créant un court circuit.

Si vous avez des conseils, merci d'avance, car sans piste j'avance un peu à l'aveuglette.


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
J'ai lu un cas similaire, mais sur macbidouille je crois, fais le tour de la communauté mac, tu trouvera. Le type avait réussi à souder deux cables sur la carte mère et a les enficher sur le bidule arraché...


----------



## pacis (24 Juillet 2007)

répondu sur MB


----------



## abou58 (24 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour toutes ses indications.

J'ai tenté mon opération "sauvetage" cet après-midi, mais cela c'est soldé par un échec cuisant.

En plus, je n'ai pas que ça à faire en ce moment, entre mon mémoire à boucler pour septembre et le reste...

Finalement démonté pour démonté, j'ai décidé de revendre mon iBook en pièces détachées.

Bien dég en tout cas, mac OS a beau être bien pensé, apple a encore des progrès à faire niveau ordi portable, surtout pour leur positionnement tarifaire !

J'ai un ultra-portable Dell qui en a vu de toutes les couleurs (chutes, démontages pour upgrade...), et pourtant il ne m'a jamais posé aucun problème en comparaison.

Bref, sujet clos.


----------



## daffyb (25 Juillet 2007)

j'adore ta conclusion.
Quand on arrache parce qu'on ne prend pas soin au d&#233;montage, on ne peut s'en prendre qu'&#224; soi m&#234;me


----------



## pacis (14 Août 2007)

abou58 a dit:


> .....
> 
> Bien dég en tout cas, mac OS a beau être bien pensé, apple a encore des progrès à faire niveau ordi portable, surtout pour leur positionnement tarifaire !
> 
> ...




C'est vrai qu'avant, le matériel Apple était beaucoup plus costaud.


----------



## julux (12 Octobre 2007)

Voila, j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, j'ai voulu remplacer le HD de mon Ibook, et il se trouve que j'ai meme pas eu le temps de le d&#233;connecter la patte que le connecteur est venu tout seul avec le coffrage.
Je cherche quelqu'un qui est capable de me faire la soudure sur Paris et au mieux me remplacer le HD. j'ose plus y toucher.
Merci


----------



## pacis (12 Octobre 2007)

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/bricolage/bouton_on_off_g4_article650.html


----------



## julux (15 Octobre 2007)

merci pour le lien . j'admire... mais pour moi c'est l'horreur.
Je ne suis pas bricoleur du tout et je me suis jamais servi d'un fer a souder... et c'est pas sur mon Mac que je vais apprendre..non?! lol
Je sais pas si j'ai le droit mais je cherche vraiment quelqu'un (en MP) qui serai le faire et qui l'a déja fait. ca serai super cool de me sauver mon ibook...


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2007)

julux a dit:


> merci pour le lien . j'admire... mais pour moi c'est l'horreur.
> Je ne suis pas bricoleur du tout et je me suis jamais servi d'un fer a souder... et c'est pas sur mon Mac que je vais apprendre..non?! lol
> Je sais pas si j'ai le droit mais je cherche vraiment quelqu'un (en MP) qui serai le faire et qui l'a déja fait. ca serai super cool de me sauver mon ibook...



j'ai exactement le même problème sur un iBook G4 1.33. Quelle galère. Primo je n'ai pas le matos et je ne me sens pas assez précis pour le fer.

Par contre si un Mec doué sur Lyon est partant et qu'il me fait ça nickel, il y aurait une prime à la clé


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> j'ai exactement le même problème sur un iBook G4 1.33. Quelle galère. Primo je n'ai pas le matos et je ne me sens pas assez précis pour le fer.
> 
> Par contre si un Mec doué sur Lyon est partant et qu'il me fait ça nickel, il y aurait une prime à la clé



C'est un collègue qui m'a fait les soudure et la machine fonctionne. hourrah !!!.

Bon il a fallu un peu tasser les petits câble, mais l'iBook est sauvé.


----------

